# Hilton New York Club Guide



## Carlsbadguy (Mar 7, 2009)

Just closed on a resale at the Hilton CLub New York and was wondering if there is a separate guide for that property.  I got an old HGVC guide from someone and there is nothing mentioned about the Hilton CLub New York.
This is for the original location on Ave of Americas

2 questions I do have is if you change your reservations is there a cost and if you use your points for multiple stays are there additional fees.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 7, 2009)

Hopefully a NY Hilton Club Owner will respond. We don't have many active owners.

The Hilton Grand Vacations Company has two club membership programs: Hilton Grand Vacations Club and The Hilton Club. - see http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/about-hilton-grand-vacations-club.php

The existing NY Hilton Club (http://thehiltonclub.com/) is not part of the HGVC membership program. The Hilton Club is located at the Hilton New York Hotel, at 1335 Avenue of the Americas (6th Ave.) between 53rd and West 54th Streets. I don't know anything beyond the fact that HGVC members can't do an internal trade into the existing Hilton Club however Hilton Club members can trade into HGVC resorts using their City Points. This is a Right-to-Use (RTU) program (not a deeded interest) you receive the right to use the unit for a specified number of years.  At the end of that period, the usage rights revert to the property owner.


----------



## ira g (Mar 10, 2009)

Does anyone have any current pricing on the new HGVC 57st?


----------



## KathyA (Mar 10, 2009)

*Fees*

I am a member of The Hilton Club New York.  Congratulations on your purchase, you will love The Hilton Club.

There is a $49 fee for changing a reservation.  No fee if you are just adding more days.  The fee is frequently waived.

There s no fee for using your points in multiple trips.

Kathy


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 10, 2009)

Kathy,

Is there an online Club Member guide?


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 10, 2009)

ira g said:


> Does anyone have any current pricing on the new HGVC 57st?



Here's what I was told during the Fall of 2008
studio plus - Platinum $47,200 / Gold $32,000
studio premier - not available
one bdrm	- Platinum $72,900 / Gold $51,200
one bdrm plus - Platinum $87,900 / Gold $59,300
one bdrm premier -	Platinum $98,900 / Gold $67,900

Here are the Platinum Season prices posted during the Summer of 2007
See full thread here - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=353582


> Prices for 57th Street:
> 
> studio plus: 43,602$ - 5250 pts
> studio premier: 50,763$ - 7200 pts
> ...




From the 2009 Club Members Guide (see page 143)
HHonors conversion rate for *entire *allotment:			
- 30 to 1 for penthouse			
- 40 to 1 for one bedroom and studio premier			
- 50 to 1 for studio plus	
HHonors conversion rate for *partial *allotment
- 25 to 1			

NOTE: Hilton HHonors Gold obtained via the regular Elite rules


----------



## KathyA (Mar 11, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> Kathy,
> 
> Is there an online Club Member guide?



It's not on line but feel free to ask me any quetions.


----------



## wauhob3 (Mar 11, 2009)

Those are some crazy prices.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 12, 2009)

wauhob3 said:


> Those are some crazy prices.



Yeah and it's not even an apartment. It's just a glorified hotel room.
See floor plans here - http://w57st.com/
See video tour - http://www1.hilton.com/en_US/hi/hot...ilton-Club-New-York/NYCWEGV/videoTour.do?id=1


----------



## KathyA (Mar 12, 2009)

One thing that is included, at least at the New York Hilton, is breakfast in the Hilton  Club Lounge--pastries, bagels, cereal, large array of fruit, hard boiled eggs, cottage cheese, yogurt, etc.  Plus an espresso machine.  Also, hors d'ouvres and drinks from 5 to 7.  Not to say it justifies the prices, but it's not something you normally get with a timeshare.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 12, 2009)

The existing Hilton Club (http://www.thehiltonclub.com/) is definitely a better value.
See resales prices - http://www.timeshareresalepros.com/propertySearch/results.asp?resortName=HILTON CLUB - NEW YORK


----------



## tinkerbell2 (Mar 12, 2009)

How can we find a chart on how many points needed /day per type of room for the Hilton Club New York ?


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Mar 12, 2009)

I got my 5,000 point resale package at the Hilton Club for $6,500.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 12, 2009)

tinkerbell2 said:


> How can we find a chart on how many points needed /day per type of room for the Hilton Club New York ?



I found these links from a current ebay ad (Item number: 330311844261)
Point Chart - http://webdocssite.com/points-per-night.pdf
Open Season Rates - http://webdocssite.com/openseason.jpg
Maintenance Fee for 7000 City points - http://webdocssite.com/2009-fees.jpg

But I would double check the info with Seth or Judy (recommended resale agents) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88428


----------



## tinkerbell2 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info...very much appreciated !

Rina


----------



## tinkerbell2 (Mar 13, 2009)

Howard,
where did you buy your resale package ? Did it pass ROFR ? If so, it looks like a great deal !


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Mar 13, 2009)

I bought thru Holiday resale- it passed ROFR on just a couple weeks, but did take almost 4 months to close


----------



## James1975NY (Mar 14, 2009)

*West 57th Street*

Can anyone share the points charts for West 57th Street? Is there a unit type that is specific to 7,000 points or are there multiple unit types at this point level in different seasons?


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 15, 2009)

James1975NY said:


> Can anyone share the points charts for West 57th Street? Is there a unit type that is specific to 7,000 points or are there multiple unit types at this point level in different seasons?



See page 119 of the HGVC Club Members Guide for the w57 point chart -  http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/


----------

